# Air Cooled Red Wing



## Mike N (Jan 11, 2010)

I just finished another casting kit. I bought this kit from PM research. A very nice set of castings, an easy build. I actually kept track of the time to build this because I always get asked that question when ever I show off my models. 95 hrs. before I disassembled & painted it. This does not include the time I spent tinkering to get it to run right!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Jeff02 (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful work!


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 11, 2010)

Very nice! I like I like! :bow: :bow:


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 11, 2010)

Mike,
Very nice. Red Wings are always a favorite at shows because they look good and run well. Yours is particularly attractive as you did a terrific job on all the details.
Thanks for sharing.
Gail in NM


----------



## Maryak (Jan 11, 2010)

Mike,

Great job on your engine. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## PhillyVa (Jan 12, 2010)

Yup I like it too ;D

Philly


----------



## putputman (Jan 12, 2010)

Sharp looking engine Mike. Great finishing touches with the cart. 

I built a couple water cooled Red Wings and I agree they are very good castings and good runners when they are done.

What did you use for ignition. It looks like a nice small package on your cart.


----------



## Mike N (Jan 12, 2010)

putputman  said:
			
		

> Sharp looking engine Mike. Great finishing touches with the cart.
> 
> I built a couple water cooled Red Wings and I agree they are very good castings and good runners when they are done.
> 
> What did you use for ignition. It looks like a nice small package on your cart.



I use a 12V relay for the points, and a ignition coil used on old snowmobile engines, found on eBay (new old stock). The battery is a small gel cell. I have a small micro switch on the push rod so the spark shuts off when the engine is coasting. battery lasts many hrs. this way! I will take a bottom side photo & post it tonight. Thanks for looking!


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 12, 2010)

Great work on your engine. The finish and colors really set it off. Years back Paul Breisch offered the Little Brother in an air cooled version but I never picked one up.
gbritnell


----------



## cfellows (Jan 12, 2010)

Great looking engine, Mike. Did you wire up the relay to work like a buzz coil?

Chuck


----------



## Mike N (Jan 12, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Great looking engine, Mike. Did you wire up the relay to work like a buzz coil?
> 
> Chuck



I use the timing pickup pin & spark advance to switch a 12 volt relay on & off. The relay starts out normally open when the pickup pin is activated the 12 volt relay goes normally closed, this activates the coil & condenser. Then when the relay goes back to open the coil is excited by the condenser & I get a good hot spark. 8) This circuit is very efficient! I buy the coils on eBay they are used on older snowmobile engines designed for breaker point ignition systems (these are new Coils from old stock inventory about 10-15 bucks)


----------



## mh121 (Feb 4, 2010)

Excellent job Mike. Could I ask where you get your wheels for your trolley, they look great.

MartinH


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Feb 4, 2010)

Beautiful work Mike. 

I'm a novice to old timey engines in general so looking at the setup you have there with the cart and all, I was wondering, is that the way this engine or others like it were set up back when? Did they move them around from place to place and keep them on the cart? If they did, it seems like they would've had to tie the cart down somehow to keep it from rolling once it was hooked up to a load. 

Just wonderin out loud......

-Trout


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 4, 2010)

Missed this thread...

Very nice looking engine. Very nice. Any vid of it running?


----------



## el gringo (Dec 9, 2020)

anyone know the diameter of these flywheels? I have a 9" Southbend.

thankx Ray M


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 9, 2020)

Ray---8" diameter according to this.---Brian


			Red Wing Motor Co Engines


----------



## el gringo (Dec 9, 2020)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Ray---8" diameter according to this.---Brian
> 
> 
> Red Wing Motor Co Engines


thank you


----------

